# besoin d'avis pour un switch .



## super_dalton (9 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,

alors je souhaite acquérir un iPhone en remplacement de mon android.

j'ai actuellement un onePlus 7t qui tient moyennement la charge avec l'écran en 90hz et divers petits trucs qui me dérange ainsi que la mentalité des fans de cette marque.

je voudrais donc un iPhone  parmi 3 choix avec:

Une bonne autonomie environ 6/7h minimum en SOT ( écran allumé).
L'écran je m'en tamponne que ce soit LCD ou OLED.
Une charge rapide (induction aussi pourquoi pas ?).
Avec encore au moins 3 ans de suivi logiciel.
Touch ID ou facce ID peut importe ( quoique face ID à l'air sympa).
3D Touch je ne m'en sert pas.


64 gigas me suffisent largement

J'insiste par contre sur l'autonomie qui est le critère numéro un dans mon choix.

Donc mon choix se porte sur 3 choix .

Iphone XR en reconditionné.
Iphone X en reconditionné.
Iphone SE 2020 en neuf.

A vos avis.

Merci.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,



super_dalton a dit:


> Iphone XR en reconditionné.
> Iphone X en reconditionné.


Grande taille.





super_dalton a dit:


> Iphone SE 2020 en neuf.


Petite taille.

Pour une fois la taille à de l'importance


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Septembre 2020)

Pour comparer les 3 :








						iPhone - Comparer les modèles
					

Comparez les fonctionnalités et les caractéristiques des iPhone 14 Pro, iPhone 14 Pro Max, iPhone 14, iPhone 14 Plus, iPhone SE et d’autres modèles.



					www.apple.com
				




Je pense que l'iPhone SE 2020 sera un peu juste pour l'autonomie.

Le XR est plus récent que le X donc sa puce est un peu plus puissante (mais pas beaucoup). La taille des écrans est aussi différente (plus grande sur le XR). Le X a 2 appareils photo (le téléobjectif est sympa). Niveau autonomie les 2 sont assez proche.
A toi de voir ce que tu préfères entre les 2


----------

